# 2610 Hydraulic/PTO Questions



## RockyHill (May 19, 2019)

Hello all, I bought a 2610 2wd that's been babied forever so overall in great condition. Just need to figure out all the things about it. So I have a few questions. 

Stock pump, what is the flow and pressure? I am wanting to get a single joystick control rather than the current two directional control valves that is currently on there for the loader.

When adjusting the pto from neutral to live, it grinds. I can slam it over and get it to engage but long term can't be good for it. I'm guessing this is a clutch adjustment issue? The pto clutch and main clutch work nicely, when not regarding this issue. When trying to switch the lever I have had the pto clutch engaged, main clutch pressed, gear in neutral, high/low in neutral, and low engine rpm. 

Where is the best place to get a four pin to skid steer adapter for the loader? Just buy the latch boxes and weld your own i'm guessing right?


----------

